# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Radio control σε Atheros κάρτες σε FreeBSD

## akripo

Γιάσας παίδες,

Έχω διάφορες κάρτες atheros - based μια παλιά pci στον server μου (FreeBSD 6.3) και μία minipci cm9 στο workstation μου(acer 1501lmi με FreeBSD 7.0) 

Με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ πως είναι δυνατόν να απενεργοποιήσω *τελείως* το radio όταν το θέλω.

Κάνοντας το interface απλά down το ath0 με το ifconfig, κανει την δουλειά?

Βαζοντας dev.ath.0.rfkill=1 στην cm9 στο sysctl.conf δεν δουλεύει  ::  (Βασικά δούλευε αρχικά, αλλά μολις έκανα στο bios ενα load setup defaults, τώρα είναι συνέχεια on, παρόλο που δεν υπάρχει η σχετική ρύθμιση!!)

Στην pci card δεν υπάρχει rfkill sysctl value.

----------


## mojiro

ACPI ενεργοποίησε στο BIOS

----------


## akripo

To acpi είναι ενεργοποιημένο by default, δεν έχει το bios ρύθμιση για απενεργοποίηση του. 
Επίσης το acpi αναγνωρίζεται σωστά απο το λειτουργικό.

Αν είχα ένα ραδιογωνιόμετρο, θα ήμουν ευτυχης  ::   ::

----------


## themaxx

http://archives.free.net.ph/message/200 ... 8d.el.html

ίσως αυτό σε βοηθήσει  ::

----------

